# TT-S



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I received this mesage from a very good friend :



> Hello Rob, i have seen the new TT-S in the color Red.
> The TT-S will have a complete new front bumper with a semi hovering SFG with S-specific vertical chrome bars, S-Line style rear bumper and sideskirts with new design, fog lights with chrome ring, aluminium side rearview mirrors, horizontal LED's in headlight like RS6 and new facelift S8 style wheels.
> The engine is still rumoured to be a 2.0TFSI with 265-280 hp.
> Debut will be on the Tokio Motorshow end this month.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Will he still be your friend when he finds out you spilled the beans?

Sounds like a massive spec change just to be the S, guess as always its a wait and see. At least this way you can say i told you so, if it does turn up.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I know some off you want believe it. But the Tokyo Motorshow end this month will prove that he is right ...just wait and see :wink:


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Rebel said:


> I received this mesage from a very good friend :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your friend must be Iceman/Hans... and if that is the case I don't believe it!
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt2/msgs/14954.phtml


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Well if he's right, its a good thing. Will be nice to offer people the choice between a v6 and a high powered four without sacrificing 4wd for similar money.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wouldn't believe it


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

nutts said:


> I wouldn't believe it


Just one month waiting....and even you will believe it...

Tokyo Motorshow :wink: :-*


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Rebel said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't believe it
> ...


You are aware of Icemans/Hans track record aren't you?


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I gotta be honest i am waiting for the S with baited breath. I just hope from whats noted above that it doesnt end up to garish. Not a fan of the current sline bumper, and it sounds like it may be going down a simular route. We shall see............


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Spoke to a dealer last week who confirmed an allocation of 15 TTSs 'early 2008'.No price or spec,only that it would be a 270bhp four with 4wd.
I've got no reason to doubt him,but as ever i'll wait til i've seen it to believe it.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I guess we will have to wait and see...looking forward to its "debut"...wonder how drastically they will have added bits and bobs to the exterior!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No-one is doubting the specs that are continually being quoted seemingly every other day :wink: ... they're all much of a muchness to be honest, with the occasional "more interesting" addition to the mire 

The two areas of contention are

1. the date when a TTS might be launched
2. whether it's badged a TTS or a "normal" TT quattro or a TT S-Line, etc


----------



## Godders486 (Oct 4, 2007)

Interesting all the same.... :?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Necroscope said:


> I gotta be honest i am waiting for the S with baited breath. I just hope from whats noted above that it doesnt end up to garish. Not a fan of the current sline bumper, and it sounds like it may be going down a simular route. We shall see............


I agree Mr Necroscope.

For me the current design is just right.

Will still be interested in taking a peak, we shall see...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

> The TT-S will have a complete new front bumper with a semi hovering SFG with S-specific vertical chrome bars, S-Line style rear bumper and sideskirts with new design, fog lights with chrome ring, aluminium side rearview mirrors, horizontal LED's in headlight like RS6 and new facelift S8 style wheels.
> The engine is still rumoured to be a 2.0TFSI with 265-280 hp.


This part above is from some-one who saw the car himself.
I even got the platenumber from the car.
Just wait, because before the Motorshow in Tokyo there will be some spypic's.

The interesting part is that he looks different to the original one on several points.

Nutts, and the others who don't believe the words abouth the details above, i put this thread into my favorites and when the first real pic's will apear i will come back on this. promised :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

It's an urban myth

http://www.snopes.com/autos/Dutch_forum ... ntasy.html


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Rebel... I hope you are right... because frankly, I'm sick of hearing about the TT-S. You know it'll just morph into what the TT-RS will be now though :roll:


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

found this:










Clearly a chop, but looks interesting.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I think there was a better picturethan this in an older thread...still in red but not a photoshop!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

philhumphrey said:


> found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errrrrrr no it isn't ,it looks hideous :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I dont believe it either, you have a very good friend? Wonders never cease.

Interesting news on the TTS though. :wink: :lol:


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

I was mainly referring to the wheels. I wouldn't swap mine for something with a body kit which looked like that.

Fingers crossed, that when something does appear - be it a TT-S or TT-RS it looks decent!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

> new front bumper with a *semi hovering SFG *with S-specific *vertical chrome bars*, S-Line style rear bumper and *sideskirts with new design*, *fog lights with chrome ring*, *aluminium side rearview mirrors*, *horizontal LED's *in headlight like RS6


for some of us it's still hard to read properly...

Anyway, let's wait a few weeks and we will see :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ere Rob, why do you think restoring some Brembo calipers back to their original state and colour is pimping? Did I miss something?


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

"Audi hopes that perception will change when it launches the TT-S. Powered by a high-output, high-boost version of Audiâ€™s 2.0-liter turbo direct-injection engine, the S makes a heady 80 more horsepower than the regular-issue version of the engine. In fact, the 280-hp turbo engine makes 30 more horses than the optional 3.2-liter V-6, thus making it the most powerful engine Audi has installed in a TT. Standard equipment on the S-version includes Quattro drive, adaptive magnetic shocks, and a six-speed manual. Audiâ€™s Direct Shift Gearbox will not be offered on the TT-S because the engineâ€™s output exceeds the power limit of the transmission.

Exterior changes to the TT-S are subtle and for the most part functional. Large 19-inch wheels fill the fenders, and two intakes up front feed a larger intercooler (lesser TTs make do with fake intakes). And then thereâ€™s the deeper chin spoiler that reputedly improves aerodynamics. The interior of the TT-S has lightweight racing-style seats and plenty of aluminum and leather trim.

We had the opportunity to drive the TT-S on a handling course and high-speed oval. At idle, the engine proclaims with a dog-like snarl that this is no ordinary TT. Kick the throttle, and the TT-S responds quickly, even below 2000 rpm. From 2400 rpm and up the engine offers continuous and linear thrust that doesnâ€™t taper off until the rev limiter halts the proceedings at 6800 rpm. According to our stopwatch â€" official performance testing was not allowed on our prototype drive â€" the TT-S sprints to 60 mph in the low-five-second range. Suspension tuning and the more powerful engine make the TT-S a livelier and more reactive car to driver inputs than the relatively lazy, lesser TTs. Handling feels refreshingly neutral through fast bends, and at the limit the car will drift nicely as long as one keeps feeding power. The changes to the S bring it closer to the competition, and although it will make an interesting alternative to the Porsche and BMW, it seems unlikely to win any comparison tests.

A few months after the TT-S debuts, Audi plans to launch an even more hard-core TT. Dubbed the TT-RS, power will come from a turbocharged version of Volkswagenâ€™s 2.5-liter inline-five, making roughly 350 horsepower. A beefed-up Direct Shift Gearbox will perform gearchanges, and a version of the RS 4â€™s dynamic ride control with remote shock reservoirs will keep the chassis on an even keel. Equipped as such, the TT looks like it could actually make a serious run at toppling the Porsche Cayman S.

VEHICLE TYPE: front-engine, 4-wheel-drive, 2+2-passenger, 3-door coupe

ESTIMATED BASE PRICE: $45,000

ENGINES: turbocharged and intercooled DOHC 16-valve inline-4, 280 hp, 269 lb-ft (est)

TRANSMISSION: 6-speed manual

DIMENSIONS:
Wheelbase: 97.2 in
Length: 164.5 in
Width: 72.5 in
Height: 53.2 in
Curb weight: 3300 lb

PERFORMANCE (C/D EST):
Zero to 60 mph: 5.4 sec
Standing Â¼-mile: 13.9 sec
Top speed (governor limited): 155 mph

PROJECTED FUEL ECONOMY (C/D EST):
EPA city driving: 21 mpg
EPA highway driving: 27 mpg"

"The 2008 Audi TT-S is currently undergoing development at Audi's Ingolstadt headquarters in Southern Germany. It's scheduled to go on sale in 2007, throwing down the gauntlet to rival go-fast coupes such as the BMW Z4 M coupe and Porsche Cayman S with a combination of improved performance and sharpened looks. Heading the charge will be the TT-S, with the "S" designating Sport. It is planned to run an updated version of the turbocharged 2.0-liter four-cylinder engine recently launched in the German carmaker's rapid S3. Exact output remains under wraps, although a high-ranking Audi official has hinted to Inside Line that it will go beyond the S3's already potent 265-hp figure, reaching possibly as high as 300 hp through a combination of increased turbocharger boost pressure and other internal tweaks, such as lightweight pistons to reduce reciprocating masses and provide a more free-revving nature. The TT-S will place its power to the ground via either a standard six-speed manual or an optional seven-speed version of Audi's S-Tronic double-clutch gearbox, with a Haldex-style four-wheel-drive system, which uses a multi-plate clutch instead of Audi's more traditional Torsen-based arrangement, apportioning drive to all four wheels. "

2 old reports just to refresh us before hopefully official info


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

So DSG is not up to the power of the S but it can handle the RS? Why not uprate the box for the S too?

The RS has DRC rather than MR. Strange that given that MR is good enough for the 599/612 Fezzas'.

Mmm.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

I've still been told by Audi UK that it is not a TT-S, its just a TT2.0 Quattro with the S3 engine and Quattro, apparently set at the same price as the V6. But we must wait and see. I've been reading these unofficial TT-S and TT-RS 'stories' and reports for ages now - in fact Autocar and other web-based reports on the TT-S have been around since before the MKII was even in production and I've read the 2 reports above at least 6months ago - each report is slightly different - 2.0T 280, 3.2V6 Turbo, 3.6V6, 2.5V5 Turbo.....I still think it will be a 2.0TQuattro not a TT-S.


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Last report I have on the Tokyo show is that the focus will be on the A1. They could still debut the TT-S or what ever it is, but I doubt it with the focus on the A1.

BTW here is an image of Iceman's/Rebels prediction!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks nice.......I'd buy one if it looked like that..................but it won't and it doesn't have DSG so I'll stick with the 3.2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

My dealer told me that such car will appear but it won`t be TT-S it will be limited S-line. Number of cars will be extremely little.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's some new (I think) spy pictures of the "TT-S"

It is supposed to have a uprated 2.0 TFSI ~280 Bhp, quattro and LED lights running along the bottom of the headlights


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

There is talk of it in EVO this month, semi-confirmed by a guy from Audi


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Very interesting. The coupe has no body kit, and no leds, but the new "floatey" grill.

But the roadster has the light blanked and a body kit.

Nice find by the way.

What does every one think to the grill?? Not so sure i like it, would go as far as to say i prefer the s-line, and i am not a big fan of that either.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT-S GRILL [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hans was finally right!!!    
Too bad it's ugly as sin!


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay in Black it looks HOT!!!  
(too bad it's orange under that black though  )


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Yup better in black, but still no LED lights.


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh no, what have they done to it!

That's shockingly ugly.....very of-putting as I was thinking of this as a potential upgrade!

Interestingly though, the red one has standard 18" S-line wheels on, and they both have an S-line badge in the grill (you can see the red bit) or maybe that's the new S badge.


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Necroscope said:


> Yup better in black, but still no LED lights.


I think there will be LEDs... The White car would not have it's signals covered. It only makes sense to have them... Plus I need them for my car :wink:


----------



## montyawn7 (Feb 7, 2007)

This is all well and good but why don't they just offer a 225 HP 2.0T with Quattro and Stronic priced between the front trac and 3.2?


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

montyawn7 said:


> This is all well and good but why don't they just offer a 225 HP 2.0T with Quattro and Stronic priced between the front trac and 3.2?


Last I heard was that the TT-S was not going to make it stateside... SO instead they are planning on a detuned version at 230hp that would be like you described... a non "S" version. Then they would offer the TT-R(S) later for us. The reason the TT-S would not make here to North America is the fuel quality. Not all States have the 93 octane fuel that the car requires. So it's not making it here :x


----------



## montyawn7 (Feb 7, 2007)

but when? I need a new car now (started a new job) and I can't wait for 2009. If the 230 hp Q will be avail Jan 08, I can wait a few more months.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

The full article if you wish to read it. That front bumper is fugly!!!!! [smiley=sick2.gif]

http://www.worldcarfans.com/9071016.013/audi-tt-s-spied-with-led-headlamps


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

VeeDubDan said:


> The full article if you wish to read it. That front bumper is fugly!!!!! [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/9071016.013/audi-tt-s-spied-with-led-headlamps


Yeah, but would the rear valence fit a standard TT - would be good for the people with the Millteck quad.


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> VeeDubDan said:
> 
> 
> > The full article if you wish to read it. That front bumper is fugly!!!!! [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


I doubt it... it looks more like a S-line rear bumper.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

AU-297 said:


> Okay in Black it looks HOT!!!
> (too bad it's orange under that black though  )


What`s the point in painting orange car black?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Front Bumper seriously ugly :? And no DSG available. Not impressed.

Be nice to see a comparative power/torque graph for the 3.2 and that engine though...


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

awful in red, white


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

roprun said:


> AU-297 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay in Black it looks HOT!!!
> ...


Never heard of Jaffa Cakes ?? :lol:


----------



## philhumphrey (Aug 7, 2006)

I like Jaffa cakes - just not the TT variety!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

montyawn7 said:


> but when? I need a new car now (started a new job) and I can't wait for 2009. If the 230 hp Q will be avail Jan 08, I can wait a few more months.


Wont be here for the 58 reg letter in march but will be here for the 08 letter in sept.

Dont take too much notice of the spec, bhp price, its guess work but someone will be close. :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Wont be here for the 58 reg letter in march but will be here for the 08 letter in sept.


Aren't they the other way round :? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Good point - at least i got the months right.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

im very drunk!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> im very drunk!


It's MIDDAY


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

- i went to the opening of a new bar last night and they fed me beer and something called cock a tails - I am honestly fuckered

Thank christ its not collection day


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have to say that front is awful :?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

:? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

what front?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> what front?


This monstronsity

http://www.worldcarfans.com/9071016.013 ... -headlamps


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > what front?
> ...


Jeez the pop-up satellite dish on the back must give you Sky?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

AU-297 said:


> BTW here is an image of Iceman's/Rebels prediction!


Thye picture above was made by Hans and posted on a dutch Audi forum, last week. He saw the car with his own eyes in ingolstad
This week the pictures from "lehman" where on the internet and show the same car.
The real TT-s will have the chrome in the frontgrill and the chrome mirror's and foglights. LED-lights ! Also special sideskirts. Just like Hans said.......just like i posted in the first post in this thread. Which nobody believed....

So where are you ? All those people with their comments ? All those people who alway's say iceman was wrong?
All those people who where out to get him off the forum?

This time he was right again. I had these pic's from Hans (iceman) from the very start in this thread. He coulnd't tell too much abouth it.

The only guy who did serious postings abouth the MK2 as well scoops, technical info, and tuning info, was Hans (iceman) He was there from the very beginning. The new memebers don't know him that well, but the older members know he was alway;s the first with new's and alway's ready to assist with information.
Just look at the amount of threads and pictures he posted on this MK2 forum from day 1. ....

And those who did their very best to get him off the forum, succesfully, don't even own or drive a MK2...... (worst they bought a woman's car.......a MINI ! for god's sake ! which real man would like to drive in a MINI?)

Nice move .... you can be proud.....


----------



## Shakal (Jul 14, 2006)

I hope TT S front lights (with LED) will fit on normal TT


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you replace the frontlights on a new car for LED-lights than you are ready too see a doctor.

Sorry, too replace them just for some bling-bling led's is crazy.

Maybe you should take you're car out and drive it instead to look at it all the time? Give it a try.....it's a real nice car too drive....(even with the normal frontlights)

Mozes....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Just like Hans said.......just like i posted in the first post in this thread. Which nobody believed....
> 
> So where are you ? All those people with their comments ? All those people who alway's say iceman was wrong?
> All those people who where out to get him off the forum?
> ...


Good god just when you think Rebel couldn't post anything as bad as he did last time, he tops it with some spuings that would make Vicky Pollard envious. The pics of the white and red car are weeks old and are testing the new s-line body-kit package that is to be offered on the TTQS.

But lets for one minute get your ramblings straight - your claim your freind 'Hans' mocked up a drawing from pictures released ages ago and then posted it on here claiming he knew some secret info. That isn't even remotely exclusive. Time and time again he has posted photoshops, drawings and so called exclusive information, but all the information was already in the public domain so there is nothing exlcusive about it.

If 'team tulip' took a step back and read the vast majority of threads on here they would know that there is one person with official connections with Audi, and that is nuTTs. I also try to do my bit with my unofficial connection, hence giving you official confirmation of the TTQS back in May. My opinion of you and Hans will never change, because the evidence is never proved to the contrary.

As for your comments about 'real men' and what cars they drive, that sums you up 100% - you're a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just because something is available it doesn't mean Audi UK will take it, not everything from Audi ends up here.


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Rebel said:


> AU-297 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW here is an image of Iceman's/Rebels prediction!
> ...


Dude... Shut up! I already admitted he was right on several forums... and I did so right away... I'm not idiot... I'll take blame when needed!

"Hans was finally right!!!    
Too bad it's ugly as sin!"


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nuff said.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

KMPowel you're one of the guy's who give hans the final push.
You are only over here on the MK2 forum to look for trouble with Iceman.
Your contribution to the MK2 forum where nothing but rubbish...........zero-point-zero... You didn't post one good thing abouth the MK2.......shall i remind you at all the bad things you said abouth the MK2???????? It wasn't a men's-car , etc etc etc...
Don't play innocent, because you don't like the Mk2.
Why come over here, if you don't like the car?

Please do us a favour and get back to the other marques-thread and show off with your sissy-mini....

Or even better, play the big man on the Mini-forum....
They will like fresh "ass" like your's over there.
For god's sake.................a Mini? Are you a dwarf???

:lol:


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

God those led lights are a mistake.

They look great in the R8 promo photos but tacky and showy in reality. What's next? Burberry paint-jobs?


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

Rebel said:


> If you replace the frontlights on a new car for LED-lights than you are ready too see a doctor.
> 
> Sorry, too replace them just for some bling-bling led's is crazy.
> 
> ...


An air bag that looks like an inflatable woman - I think you could be onto a winner.

Just realized the photo is on your signature Rebel - the comment still applies - you could make money with this


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I'm not sure I like the design of this TTS version, although I am prepared to alter my views when I see it in the metal.

The front splitter/spoiler looks too contrived and the LED lights are going to become a little too ubiquitous soon; they could be the new alloy filler cap!

But I'm delighted to hear that a new version is coming out - keeps interest and debate going. :wink:

I also didn't realise Hans was sent to Coventry! :? 
I appreciated his enthusiasm and effort and enjoyed his posts, Rebel say hello to Hans from me.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx Donald, i will send him a hello from you :wink:

I'm still trying to get him back on the forum, because i miss his enthousiasm abouth the MK2.
Iceman was a frequent poster who always shared the latest pic's and info with the rest of the members.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll give iceman a place on the portal if that helps.

"Rumour/conjecture/fact - You decide - by the Iceman!"

Will that be enough to bring him back ? 8)


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

T3 said:


> A few months after the TT-S debuts, Audi plans to launch an even more hard-core TT. Dubbed the TT-RS


too bad this quote is from december of last year. i'd like to believe it but looking at the history of the TTS schedule i just can't 



Rebel said:


> I'm still trying to get him back on the forum, because i miss his enthousiasm abouth the MK2.


havent been round here for some time now, can you give me a short recap what happened that made him retreat from here?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Thx Donald, i will send him a hello from you :wink:
> 
> I'm still trying to get him back on the forum, because i miss his enthousiasm abouth the MK2.
> Iceman was a frequent poster who always shared the latest pic's and info with the rest of the members.


Yea sorry to see him go... Come back ICEMAN. Was good to see latest pics of wheels, Agree they may not have been to everyones taste but was still providing a valuable source of information!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

der_horst said:


> havent been round here for some time now, can you give me a short recap what happened that made him retreat from here?


Because of some stupid moran's...

One of them bought a Mini.......
Why? Because he didn't like the MK2.

Can some-one explain me why lunatic's like these guy's come over to the MK2 forum, only to chase people.
His post where several times removed from the forum by the same guy.
It's a shame this person is a Moderator.

A moderator on a MK2 forum who doesn't own a MK2......and don't like the MK2.

It's a shame. 
Would be nice if we got a moderator who does own a MK2.........such as Toshiba, or another english MK2 driver.

Several times people ask to make a thread sticky, because it's actual and we "the MK2 owners" asked for it.

But nobody is at home...
I spoke Iceman yesterday, and he won't come back as long as this guy is a Moderator. So i don't think we will see Iceman (Hans) again.
It's a lost for the forum.
The new members don't know him very well, but the older MK2 members know that he was alway's there to share pic's and info with us.

You did a great job KMpowell, you can be proud at yourselve.
You backstabbed Icemanand sent him home, and instead we got you, who bought a Mini..... a Mini for god's sake.

I'm glad you bought a Mini. That sissy-car suits you fine. ..

so Der Horst there you got your explanation. I hope you will read it, before he removes it.

End of the story....it's sad.... but let's go on ....Back on topic......Iceman was right abouth the TT-s/ 2.0-Q
Like alway's :wink: 
Let's hope the next weeks there will be some official pic's from the car.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Rebel said:


> The new members don't know him very well, but the older MK2 members know that he was alway's there to share pic's and info with us.


you make it sound as if he's dead 

as i read some other tt forums as well i'll see his stuff on different urls in the future, so there's not much of a change for me 



Rebel said:


> there you got your explanation. I hope you will read it, before he removes it.


yup, did it


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Say hello to Hans for me Rebel.

I hope he comes back and alos dont think we ahould havea Moderator who doesnt own a TT


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel for Moderator! Someone start a thread with a poll.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Leg said:


> Rebel for Moderator! Someone start a thread with a poll.


Nope i think a moderator on the MK2 forum must drive a MK2 , should be serious and talk proper english... :wink:

Toshiba for Mod !


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel for Moderator! Someone start a thread with a poll.
> ...


Hmm pretty tight criteria there Rebel.

Drive a mk2 - Ok that gives us a few to choose from
Serious - narrows it down a bit
Talk proper English - and we are left with a shortlist of.....zero!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Toshiba for Mod !


Yep, I second that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

My missus has a Mini, it suits her really well


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba for Mod !
> ...


My wife has an Aygo I wish she was as economical :?


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

My wife got a new shape Cooper S recently in Bavarian, can she be a moderator??


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol: :wink:


----------

